# saw stuck in tree...timber!



## Bronzebird (Dec 14, 2012)

Thought I would post on the show Thursday night on the History channel...Man that poor guy did'nt use his wedges the first day for a second chance for hire. Tree fell up hill and he had to bite the bullet for screwing up with the Boss's Saw. Anyone else hoping he stays on the crew or is he too big of a liability?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't even watch it anymore its turned into a soap opera.


----------



## Bronzebird (Dec 15, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't even watch it anymore its turned into a soap opera.



Soap Opera...I guess one could say there is drama. But seeing that "accident" where the saw got stuck made me think about being over confident and a change in winds.

The race for the end of the season winners and daily grind attitude is a bit of a hook for me. Same with the Gold Rush show.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 15, 2012)

Bronzebird said:


> Thought I would post on the show Thursday night on the History channel...Man that poor guy did'nt use his wedges the first day for a second chance for hire. Tree fell up hill and he had to bite the bullet for screwing up with the Boss's Saw. Anyone else hoping he stays on the crew or is he too big of a liability?



The guy is reckless that's for sure. If working like fools gets ratings then it should be another good year for axemen. Keep it comming, I'll watch.


----------



## cliobis (Dec 16, 2012)

I do enjoy watching the show and I think that DJ is a good fit for the show and for the Rygaard crew. The incident that occurred is partly Gabe's fault because he agreed to "race" DJ in falling.. Even though the show is scripted and staged and all that.. Things happen when rushing and "racing" and that is a perfect example of it.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Swamp loggers was better.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## cliobis (Dec 16, 2012)

and Heli loggers was even better than that.


----------



## z50guru (Dec 16, 2012)

I just stared in "porcelain" loggers a moment ago. :redface:


----------



## millbilly (Dec 16, 2012)

Did you notice where the bend in the bar was? It was bent almost dead center, kinda tuff to bend it there. More theatrics bars that get stuck like that get bent on the tip.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 17, 2012)

z50guru said:


> I just stared in "porcelain" loggers a moment ago. :redface:



Hopefully you are not going back in there to salvage any of those logs.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bronzebird (Dec 17, 2012)

cliobis said:


> and Heli loggers was even better than that.



Man the Oregon Tree Farmers had the Heli's loading Christmas trees two weeks ago All_Day_Long in our neck of the woods...I should made my own Documentry!


----------



## TPA (Dec 17, 2012)

millbilly said:


> Did you notice where the bend in the bar was? It was bent almost dead center, kinda tuff to bend it there. More theatrics bars that get stuck like that get bent on the tip.



Go to the shows website and watch the opening sequence a few times. The staged drama will quickly become obvious.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Swamp loggers was better.:msp_thumbup:



I email the channel and tell how stupid they were for canceling that show and that they lost me as a viewer and it hasn't seemed to help !


----------



## showrguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Bronzebird said:


> Thought I would post on the show Thursday night on the History channel...Man that poor guy did'nt use his wedges the first day for a second chance for hire. Tree fell up hill and he had to bite the bullet for screwing up with the Boss's Saw. Anyone else hoping he stays on the crew or is he too big of a liability?



you saying you think anything about this stupid made for tv drama b/s show is really real ??

last year a tree went the wrong way with such force the bar nuts spunn off and everything...!!!

did ya see the episode when they dropped a #1,000.00 saw from the skyline and it smashed all to bitts ??? i did'nt know an old 031 (or something of the like)
was so valuable ..


----------



## luvatenor (Dec 21, 2012)

*Entertainment*



showrguy said:


> you saying you think anything about this stupid made for tv drama b/s show is really real ??
> 
> last year a tree went the wrong way with such force the bar nuts spunn off and everything...!!!
> 
> ...



You have to accept this show as pure entertainment or you will drive yourself crazy-this show is similar to the 3 Stooges-except this is slapstick logging. I have spoken to real loggers and all they do is laugh-nothing taken seriously.


----------



## Nosmo (Dec 21, 2012)

*Stooge*

A stooge is a straight man for a comic (a team of two). Who can be called a straight man on Rygaard's bunch ? :hmm3grin2orange:

Nosmo


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 22, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Swamp loggers was better.:msp_thumbup:



Maybe too real world or drama free to keep it on the air, but I agree!


----------

